# 6v/12v ?



## billywilly92 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad told me that someone told him about keeping the 6v wiring but putting something in that will make it work with a 12v alternator or battery or something like that. Im not sure if I have the correct information or not but does anyone know anything about this? Why is the 6v system usually replaced? What is better? 6v or 12v?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That is kind of like asking who has better trucks Chevy or Ford (or Dodge according to TF Admin). I used to have a 6 volt system on my Case SC. I changed to because I wanted to use cheap off the shelf parts (alternator and battery). 

First of all if you are a collector or may want to sell the tractor to a collector - keep it original. 

If your tractor has a 6 volt sytem that is in good condition - keep it. They have lasted for many decades on these older tractors and work just fine. 

If you current 6 volt system has problems you will need to do a cost comparision to see if it makes sense to convert. 

When I bought my old Case I just wanted something reliable to pull trailers and anything else I hooked on to. Plus I am too lazy to use a hand crank to start it. Been there - done that - don't need another tee shirt.

The Case had been partially converted to 12 volt by the previous owner. In other words he had put a 12 volt battery on it and added a capacitor (or something) to "step down" the voltage before it got to the 6 volt coil which would fry it otherwise. This worked for a while though it was a pain since the original 6 volt generator would not charge the 12 volt battery. So I hooked up a charger every 5 starts or so and it worked fine. 

Then the coil and points started acting up so thats when I converted to a new 12 volt coil and added a 12 volt alternator that can be had for cheap (around $20) from any auto parts store. After some head scratching and research online I got it to work just fine.

Let us know if you want to convert your tractor and we can get you started.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

If you get one of these:

8N front mount distributor: http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/pics/wm_8NE10300ALT-Cx.jpg

8n Side mount distributor: http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/pics/wm_8nl.jpg

You will get everything you need to convert to 12 volt minus the battery.

If you just put a 12 volt battery in there you will need:

8N Front mount distributor:
12 volt coil: http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/pics/wm_12V-9N12024.jpg
Resistor: http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/pics/wm_8NE10306.jpg

8N Side mount distibutor:
http://www.ytmag.com/store/parts/pics/wm_189673M92.jpg

And a 12 volt 3 terminal regulator from you local auto parts store

-Leon


----------



## billywilly92 (Jun 25, 2009)

The tractor right now is 12v but we still have all the old 6v parts that we took off of it.
I was just asking because my dad was talking to this guy at some store and he said something about using both or something like that. My dad doesn't really remember what he said. So nevermind anymore.
The 12v we have on our tractor works great it just needs to be rewired because some of the wires are fraying and have cuts in them. It starts up right away and charges the battery really good because the batter never dies overnight.


----------

